# Vomit?



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 26, 2017)

My tiny budwing mantis vomited (I assume it's vomit). Found some on the side of the cup as well as on the lid. What could have caused it? He didn't eat today at all, and yesterday he only ate 1 hydei. And nothing the day before, so I doubt it's over eating. Is this normal? I'm really worried. Should I be? He seems to be acting normal otherwise.


----------



## Connor (Nov 26, 2017)

Hmm a occasional vomit never seems to impact my mantis too bad. Though you don’t want them vomiting everywhere.. that’s when you know somethings wrong. Sounds like he’s not eating much though. He should probably be eating more.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 26, 2017)

Connor said:


> Sounds like he’s not eating much though. He should probably be eating more.


Yeah, He just doesn't eat. I leave flies in his cup and he doesn't touch them. I'll try and try to coax him to take one when he is out, but sometimes he'll grab one if I injure it ,but like today I tried for a half hour, he just wanted to crawl up my arm. I don't know what to do to get him to eat   He won't take honey either. I didn't realize mantis keeping would be so stressful.


----------



## Connor (Nov 26, 2017)

Is his abdomen plump?


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 26, 2017)

Connor said:


> Is his abdomen plump?


Not sure if this is considered plump. It's like he's really hyper. When I take him out he just wants to crawl and explore. I put flies in front of him and he just crawls right over them, focused on going somewhere.


----------



## Connor (Nov 26, 2017)

Looks plump to me


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 26, 2017)

Ok



Connor said:


> Looks plump to me


OK good. Maybe because he's super tiny? 1 hydei is almost the size of his head. I just wish he'd eat more.


----------



## crabbypatty (Nov 26, 2017)

Overeating will sometimes cause vomiting. It looks plump enough to be without food for two days. You can feed it again in two days and it'll probably eat ?. In the meantime, you can give it some raw honey on a toothpick, or mix raw honey with banana and give it to it as a treat. I mix my honey with water and they love drinking it. It looks healthy and normal so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks @crabbypatty


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 27, 2017)

Give you mantis a small amount of honey just to clear up the mantises system, its basically mantis medicine.If hes not accepting honey just get a tiny bit of honey on the tip of a toothpick and put it up to his mouth, he should taste it.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 27, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> ust get a tiny bit of honey on the tip of a toothpick and put it up to his mouth, he should taste it.


I'll try that  he's so tiny I'm afraid to get him all sticky lol.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 27, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> I'll try that  he's so tiny I'm afraid to get him all sticky lol.


if there’s a large droplet of honey on the toothpick, just angle the toothpick point down and twist it and it should drip, leaving the perfect amount for a small mantis. (It’s hard to explain but it l leaves a small droplet)


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 27, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets thanks for the tip!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 27, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> @PrayingMantisPets thanks for the tip!


No problem, Let me know on the results i would love to hear updates


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 27, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets Will do


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 28, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Let me know on the results i would love to hear updates


So I got my itty bitty budwing to eat some honey!!! He/she loved it! Later I had been trying to get him to eat a fruit fly so I tried dipping it in honey and he snatched the fly up as soon as it touched his mouth and devoured it  I wish he'd eat on his own more (as I'm afraid he'll get used to me feeding him) but I don't want him to starve.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 28, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> So I got my itty bitty budwing to eat some honey!!! He/she loved it! Later I had been trying to get him to eat a fruit fly so I tried dipping it in honey and he snatched the fly up as soon as it touched his mouth and devoured it  I wish he'd eat on his own more (as I'm afraid he'll get used to me feeding him) but I don't want him to starve.


great to hear! mantises cant resist honey. Is his/her abdomen plump? (should also be a darker color) if it is then the mantis should be fine.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 28, 2017)

The pictures above you provided seems to me that the mantis is eating and its abdomen looks plump.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 28, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> The pictures above you provided seems to me that the mantis is eating and its abdomen looks plump.


Yes,He was plump, but he wouldn't eat yesterday so today he isn't as plump, but he's definitely dark. I wasn't aware that they get lighter when hungry?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 28, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Yes,He was plump, but he wouldn't eat yesterday so today he isn't as plump, but he's definitely dark. I wasn't aware that they get lighter when hungry?


i met the abdomen gets lighter, (you can see if he/she ate or not) if the mantis ate, then the abdomen should be darker cause of food in its belly.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 29, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> i met the abdomen gets lighter,


Sorry, yes. I meant I didn't know their abdomen looked lighter when their belly is empty. That's good to know!


----------

